# Look what I made.



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Ha just kidding This is diw from @shadetree_1 joe that I sent to @haddenhailers Andrew. Just wanted to show off what's going on my shelf and thanks joe for the wood that was a box filler you sent me

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it. Rick


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Sweet Looking call Tony !!!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet Looking call Tony !!!


Andrew makes them look good for sure


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you like it Tony!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you like it Tony!

Andrew


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Glad you like it Tony!
> 
> Andrew


Thanks again bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Great looking call Andrew. Will look good on your shelf Tony...might look better on mine though.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Great looking call Andrew. Will look good on your shelf Tony...might look better on mine though.
> 
> Ray


Ha this baby ain't leaving lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice! Andrew makes a beautiful call! And a great sounding call, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

